# For smokers



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey you guys who are smokin',beware cause smokin' with DP lacks the sense of how much cigs you smoked.
I just experienced an nicotine overdose,and i ve gotta say it's HELLISH combined with DP.
You've been warned


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

cigarettes contain tons of chemicals and can contribute to dp. full recovery from dp is possible if the underlying cause has been found and treated.


----------

